# I don't know what to do anymore



## SadHuman (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm so confused!

I'm only 14 and for about a year now my life has been extremely humiliating and debilitating.

One lesson I was minding my own business and suddenly people started complaining about a really bad smell, covering their noses and making really offensive remarks. This has not stopped for a year. Until about 2 weeks after that I felt absolutely fine with no other symptoms. I started googling possible explanations for the random fecal body odor and I decided I had constipation, which was a guess. I bought laxatives, new deodorant, but I think the worst decision I made was straining so much. My pelvic floor was weakened and about 3 months later it became noticeable to me. As well as this, I had developed awful gas and bloating. I had a very flat stomach before so its depressing to see how I look now. I thought the cause of the smell was all the gas I was passing, so after months of trying medications and charcoal pills, I decided to try the low Fodmap diet. That was about a month ago, and while I do feel less gassy, even when I feel perfectly fine, people still react as if I smell, and I am certain I do. I also suffer from insufficient evacuation of the bowel and have to pass stools at least 5 times a day. I think maybe because off this it could be causing a bad smell. I dont even know what to do anymore! Even when I feel normal I still smell!

I was completely normal and happy before this. I'm only 14 and I feel as if life isn't even worth living anymore if I'm going to be stuck stinking forever.

Can anyone explain the smell? Am I leaking gas or will I stink forever?


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

First, stop straining entirely. Second, find out what kind of smell it is, ask around, ask your friends. Thirdly, exercise a lot and get your pelvic floor up again, you're only 14 and your body hasn't matured yet. The exercises will help you evacuate easier. Search pelvic floor squats, and do other bodily exercises. If you want, you may try a diet of foods with low sulfur such as plain whole wheat pasta, oatmeal, certain fruits, cucumbers, zucchini, eggplant, etc, but you may want to increase your protein. Most of us started off straining too. Don't give up. You're just starting to graduate. You probably won't see anyone again. Get some social support from your closest friends. We also have a discord group.you may remain anonymous if you want.

https://discord.gg/kQwsfg


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hey,

Calm and i are following a particular diet that weve developed to minimize smell. It consists of eating whole grain pasta, kiwi, cucumber, strawberries, and occasional protein( such as grilled chicken 2-3x a week, preferably on weekends.). Almond milk is okay too for calcium. Absolutely NO red meat, cruciferous vegetables( broccoli, spinach, etc) dairy, yogurt, or seeds/nuts. Also, supplementation with liquid chlorophylln would probably help your smell.

Heres a list of foods high in sulfur to avoid( high thiols=bad for this condition)

http://www.livingnetwork.co.za/chelationnetwork/food/high-sulfur-sulphur-food-list/

Were working on a cure but in the meantime weve devised this plan to help find some relief. Hopefully it helps you.

Also, as mentioned above, Id suggest you join the discord. Its an anonymous group of us sufferers that has allowed us to provide moral support and advice. Its a good avenue for talking about the days problems or discussing possible solutions.


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

Please, please do whatever you can to stop the straining and focus on regaining BOTH pelvic floor strength *and* pelvic floor coordination.

It sounds like you might have incomplete evacuation, which is often caused by paradoxical contraction -> the anal sphincters contract and squeeze in when you try to relax and release your bowel movements.

The regular straining leads to the weakening of the pelvic floor, and often the descent which causes another issue since it becomes harder and harder to fully evacuate.

So step 1) get rid of paradoxical contraction with biofeedback therapy. step 2) do pelvic floor exercises, especially squats and a lot of them 100-200 a day, if you can. Maybe start off with 50 a day and then build a routine up so you dont feel overwhelmed.

You can also try the diet, but you are growing right now and your brain needs nourishment...try and eat as balanced of a diet as possible, get omega 3s and protein. try and have a variety of food if you can, and work your butt off with the exercises and correcting the coordination down there.


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Try a vegan diet. Eliminate unhealthy foods from your diet such as junk food, fried foods, etc.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

ContactLenz a vegan diet from many people in the community has been widely stated as a bad thing and should be avoided, have you experienced something different with it?


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Personally, I feel as though it helped, not a significant amount but enough that I thought it would be worth mentioning. Not only that, but I felt that it helped my mood and mental well being. This could be of some benefit to those who suffer from anxiety/depression/etc. from their symptoms. I am just making suggestions based on my experience, obviously everyone is different.


----------

